# خطيبتك هاتخونك  ازاااااااااى......



## artamisss (11 مارس 2006)

*خطيبتك هاتخونك  ازاااااااااى......*

*إذا قامت خطيبتك بـ 6 أشياء، فهي تخونك وعليك أن تتركها





فترة الخطوبة مثل حرب الاستنزاف التي تسبق الحرب الكبرى، أي في هذه الفترة تحدث مناوشات ومشاكسات بهدف كشف الطرف الآخر على حقيقته ومعرفة مواطن القوة والضعف فيه، وهنا يا عزيزي عليك أن تلاحظ 5 أشياء معينة تدل على رغبة خطيبتك في إنهاء علاقتكما والذهاب لرجل آخر: :Red_Heart_with_Arro 



تفصل نفسها عن عائلتك 



إذا كانت خطيبتك لا تطيق اتمام الموضوع للنهاية، فلن تظهر بجوارك أبدا خاصة أمام عائلتك، ولن تلبي أي دعوة منهم للقيام بأي شيء مشترك. :36_1_3: 


الخلاف حول كل شيء :36_13_1: 


لن تجد في حياتك أي شيء حتى لو كان تافها إلا وقامت حوله خلافات، في الرحلات وشراء الملابس واختيار ميعاد الفرح والتنزه والأفكار المستقبلية. 


تعتز بصديق لها :smil11: 


سوف تحاول خطيبتك أن تدخل شخص آخر في كل موضوع بينكما، وستحدثك عنه دوما وعن أخلاقه وعن وقوفه بجانبها وعن معاني الصداقة السامية. :t6: 


تنفعل من الأسئلة البسيطة 


حينما تسألها ولو بشكل عادي وطبيعي عن المكان الذي ذهبت إليه في الصباح، ستجدها منفعلة وتتهمك بأنك تشك فيها، وأن أخلاقها أرقى من ذلك على الرغم من أنك لم تقول أي من هذه الأشياء مطلقا. :kap: 


تتجمل بشكل زائد :36_3_11: 


يعرف الرجل جيدا ما إذا كانت امرأته تتزين له، أم تتزين لغيره، ويظهر ذلك من اهتمامها الزائد بنفسها بدون مناسبة وفي أوقات هو غير موجود فيها وفي مواقف معينة متشابهة والذي يربط بينها جميعها هو وجود شخص آخر. 

شريكتك أكثر استقلالية :kap: 

ترفض سيطرتك عليها أو حتى مشاركتك لها، بل هي تتجنب قبل أي مبالغ مادية منك، وتريد بذلك أن تشعرك بأنها لا تحتاج إليك وأنها أكثر استقلالية.
*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 مارس 2006)

*يااااااااساتر 

وليه القرف ده كله 

هو هيخطبها من الشارع لازم قصة حب صغيرة تجمع بينهم 

وبعدين ما ترفض من البداية ليه ده كله دي حاجة تجنن الصراحة *


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

*هههههههههههه, نشكر الله على الي عندنا.. هم البنات خلصت حتى الانسان يبتلي بهيك خطيبة هههههه*

*اشكرك يا رب على الي عندي *


----------



## Michael (11 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا ديانا لى النصائح الغالية دى

بجد جت فى معادها

وربنا ميوقعنيش فى واحدة بالشكل دة


----------



## artamisss (11 مارس 2006)

هههه كلكوا اتشائمتوا كدة ليه 
  اخيرا يا يامايكل رجعت المنتدى    حمدلله بس بس   
وايه  حكايه  جت فى ميعادها دى  انت شكلك كدة  ناويها  ولا ايه 
 اصلى مش مرتاحه  لكلمه جت فى ميعادها دى 
عامه ربنا يوفقك :36_3_17:


----------



## †gomana† (11 مارس 2006)

*ايه الموضوع الاوفر ده يا ديانا ارحمينا شوية *
*كدة الرجالة اتخنقت منه*

*عندك حق يا موننا انت وروك*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (11 مارس 2006)

انا بالشكل دة مش هخطب انا هتجوز على طول


----------



## artamisss (12 مارس 2006)

هههه وماله يا جومانه يتعقدوا علشان يعرفوا قيمه اللى فى ايدهم 
صحيح على راى المثل :
 قال يا ناكر خيرى بكرة تعرف زمنى من زمن غيرى:t3:


----------



## blackguitar (12 مارس 2006)

*ايه ده صحيح بنات ناقصات *
*وليه وجع الدماغ ده ماهما لو عندهم جراءه يقولوا بصراحه مش عاوزينك *
*خلاص يعنى هنموت احنا لو قالوها واللى جاب دى يجيب ميه احسن منها هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Michael (12 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليكى

ربنا يخليكى وانا كنت لازم ارجع فى يوم من الايام لحبايبى

ولا اية يا رجالة

وبعدين كلمة جت فى معادها دى

ولزومة اية بس الاحراج دة

ما تخلى الطابق مستور


----------



## artamisss (12 مارس 2006)

اوووووووووبا   يعنى فى كلام يا  مايكل  ههههه ماشى ماشى :36_33_3:  ربنا يوفقك يا سيدى 
 بس اوعى تتعقد  
وانت يا بولا  ايه ناقصات  دى بقى انشالله  ها  يعنى ايه  :angry_smile:


----------



## Michael (12 مارس 2006)

اية يا شيخة

انتى هتوقعينى فى شر اعمالى ولا اية

لازم

نعمل زى 

يا رجال العالم اتحدوا


----------



## artamisss (12 مارس 2006)

بلا بتاع كدة    هههه بس انا فعلا وقعتك  
الواحد كان المفروض يدخل صحافه  :36_1_11:


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 مارس 2006)

موضوع فاجر ياديانا شكرا ليكي ماعني حاسس اني قريت الكلام دة قبل كدة فيييين مش عارف هو غالبا انطبق على ناس اعرفهم وصحابي قوي كماان


----------



## +Dream+ (14 مارس 2006)

*بصى من الاخر كدة يا ديانا انتى خليتى الشباب فى المنتدى يكرة الخطوبه و الحب و الجواز *
*لأ مش انتى لوحدك *
*دى كمان جى جى و ميرنا من الاخر خلتوهم يتعقدوا هههههههههههه*


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

صدقينى  ماقصدش انا بس عاوزة اوضح امور محدش فاهمه او الناس متغاضين عنها مش اكتر
لكن اذا كان الشباب فهم كدة 
انا  بوجه كلامى للشباب يا شباااااااااااااااااااااب  حبو واتجوزا عاااااااااااااااادى احنا بنتكلم عن الشواذ عن القاعده الاصليه 
ربنا يسامحكوا هاتشيولنى ذنب الولاد كلهم  هنا:36_19_5:


----------



## Michael (14 مارس 2006)

اخيرا واحدة فى صفنا

انا كمان بضم صوتى لديريم

منك الله يا ارطميس

انتى السبب؟!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

بقى  كدة  يا مايكل  دى اخرتها :sad_smile: 
 طيب  عامه   ربنا يسامحك :36_1_46:


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

حد عاوز الموضوع  ده 
ولا نشيله :thnk0001:


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> حد عاوز الموضوع ده
> ولا نشيله :thnk0001:


 
انا عايزة ممكن ناس تسجل جديد وتخش تشوفة


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> حد عاوز الموضوع ده
> ولا نشيله :thnk0001:


 
انا عايزة ممكن ناس تسجل جديد وتخش تشوفة


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

طيب الحمدلله  واحد اهوة عاوزة  
فى حد تانى   يلا 
الاونه  الادوى الا تريت


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*انا كنت هخطب بس خلاص بقي مش لازم شكرا ليكي كتير علي النصايح*


----------



## artamisss (26 مارس 2006)

اتعقدت :36_3_21:  بس لو انت بتحبها مش هايفرق معاك اللى فات دة كله


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*اكيد يا ديانا علي ما اعتقد اسمك ديانا .. انا لو بحبها مش هسيبها ابدا *


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

ربنا يقوي كل الناس بتوع ثانويه عامه  كلهم
 و المفروض بقى يروحوا يذاكروا  :36_3_19:


----------



## answer me muslims (3 أبريل 2006)

الحقيقه مش خطيبتك بس هى البتخونك المراءة بوجه عام المراءة احد اساسيتها الخيانه الخيانه فى دمها متقدرش تعيش من غيرها ولو عاشت تبقا معجزة ومستحيله هذه المعجزة لماذا الخيانه ؟؟؟؟؟ظماذا تريدن اكثر من رجل يحب ويخاف عليك من نسمه الهواء ماذا تريدن اكثر من ذالك؟ لماذا الخيانه فى طبعك هل هى خلقه لا اعتقد ذالك هل كل النساء كده مقدرش اقول ذالك 
لماذا تحبين الخيانه؟
(انا حاسس ان بعد الكلمتين دول ممكن مدخلش المنتدى تانى:shades_smile: )


----------



## artamisss (3 أبريل 2006)

ايووووووووووة عليك نور يا  انسر   شكلك كدة مش  هاتعرف تدخل الركن بتاعى  انا بالذات تانى :36_1_3: 
قال خيانه قال  احنا  خاينين احنا  اخص عليكو  هما دول  رجاله الزمن دة  ده بدل ما تقفوا تحابو علينا وتحمونا  وتشيلونا فى عينكو  
احنا اللى  يحترمنا ويقدرنا  نشيله  فوق الراس  اللى  يحتقرنا  ويقلبنا  ولا  يلعب بديله  معانا   يبقى يستاهل  دعوة  المظلوم  عليهld:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 أبريل 2006)

*كلامك صححححححححححححححححيح يا انسر وانا بدعمه *


----------



## artamisss (3 أبريل 2006)

يعنى انا بس  نفسى افهم حاجه  واحدة  هو كل واحد  حصلت له ازمه  يتعقد من الدنيا بحالها
 القلب :36_3_13:  اللى  بيحب  مرة  بيحب  مرة و2 و10 لحد ما يموت  ادم فى جواه  يسوع 
ليه الموقف العدائى اللى بتاخدة  تجاة بعض   الولاد مش  طايقين البنات  والبنات  مش طايقن الولاد 
 مينفعش  الحياة  تواصل وانسجام بين  الجنسين 
وانا  لما اقول الرجاله خونه  يبقى انا كمان  بقصد  ابويات واخويا وعمى  وابونا  كل راجل يمت  لى بصله 
كذلك الولاد  لما يقولو   البنات خاينين طب ما  انت كدة كمان  بتقول عن امك واختك و وعمتك  وجدتك  وكل مرأة  تمت ليك  بصله 
الطبيعه البشريه مش فاسده ولا غلط  الانسان بفكرة  هو اللى دنسها  ياريت  تفهموها  بقى


----------



## answer me muslims (4 أبريل 2006)

فى مثل انا بحبه بيقول القرد فى عين امه غزال طبعا علشان انتى بنت هتفضلى تشكرى فى البنات قال ايه البنات كويسن البنات مش خينين وبيستحملونا كلام فى الهوا 
ايه رائيك تعملى معايا منظرة ونشوف مين الخائن الابنت ام الولد:49_49:


----------



## †gomana† (5 أبريل 2006)

*ايه ياعم انسر مناظرة ايه *
*بص يابنى صوابعك مش زى بعضها يعنى فى بنات وولاد كويسين وفى وحشين*
*فى الندلة والخايينين وفى الغلابة والطيبين *
*صح؟؟ ولا انا كلامى غلط*


----------



## †gomana† (5 أبريل 2006)

الطبيعه البشريه مش فاسده ولا غلط الانسان بفكرة هو اللى دنسها ياريت تفهموها بقى

*كلامك صح جدا يا دودو *

*وصدقونى دى سنة الحياة الحب والجواز والعيشة دى هيا حياتك فى الدنيا *

*ليه تشاؤم زليه تشوفوا كل حاجة قدامكم وحشة وخسارة ليه؟؟*

*صدقونى فى ناس كتير حبت وشافوا حاجات كتتير بس بيتعلموا من تجاربهم دى وقعدوا يقولوا كدة زيكم ان الدنيا بؤس ومش تستاهل اننا نعيشها والكلام العبيط اليائس ده*

*واهم دلوقتى اخدوا نصيبهم واتجوزوا وجابوا عيال ومبسوطين جدا*

*مادام دايما بتشكر ربك على كل حاجة بيقدمهالك يبقى خلاص *

*حاولوا يا جماعة اكتر حاجة فى حياتكم تعيشزها حياتكم الروحية مع ربنا وصدقونى ربنا ليه حكمته*


----------



## artamisss (6 أبريل 2006)

شفتى  يا جومانه عاملين عليا حزب  علشان  يعقدونى  ويخلونى اسيب المنتدى  
بس لاااااااااااااااا  انا  مش هاستسلم  ابد:kap: 
انا  قلتها  كلمه  وبقولها تانى  عاوزين تفهومها  افهموها  مش عاوزين   عنكو 
 الحياه جميله  وخسارة انها تعدى من تحت ايدينا  من غير مانستمتع بيها مع المسيح    المسيح  لو فى حياه كل واحد فينا   ماتتصوروش قد ايه هاتكون جميله   وتبقى اجمل واجمل  لما  تعرف قد ايه ربنا  بيحبك 
 وينقذك فى الاوقات  اللى انت  رجلك تبقى قرب الفخ  ومش درايان منه   بعدها بتحس  ان قيمته حياتك عند ربنا  عظيمه  فعلا 
يبقى كل ده مايستهالش ان الواحد يحب الحياه   ويتمسك بيها  بس ده لو المسيح موجود فيها :174xe:  
 ومش كل واحد  عدى بتجربه  يتعقد :36_1_10:   فين بقى الايمان  فى حياتنا  امال


----------



## يهوذا (10 أبريل 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *ايه ده صحيح بنات ناقصات *
> *وليه وجع الدماغ ده ماهما لو عندهم جراءه يقولوا بصراحه مش عاوزينك *
> *خلاص يعنى هنموت احنا لو قالوها واللى جاب دى يجيب ميه احسن منها هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*سلام المسيح للجميع*
*موضوع رائع *
*لكن مثل ما هناك بنات خائنين هناك شباب خائن *
*فلا نقول ان البنات ناقصات*
*لماذا نقبل الخيانة من الولد *
*ولا نقبلها من البنت ؟*
*فالولد مثل البنت الخيانة هي الخيانة *
*وهل الخيانة مقصورة علي المخطوبة؟ *
*الزوجة قد تكون خائنة *
*المهم ان تحسن الاختيار *
*وكلما كان حبك في المسيح وببركته فعلم ان اختيارك سوف يكون سليم *


----------



## artamisss (11 أبريل 2006)

وشهد شاهد من  اهلها    
 شكرا ليك يا يهوذا  وحياتك توضح للعالم اللى هنا


----------



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: خطيبتك هاتخونك  ازاااااااااى......*

يخربيتك وبيت مواضيعك اللى اتعقد انا ببهدلك علشان ارفعة ​


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: خطيبتك هاتخونك  ازاااااااااى......*

*لو فى واحدة بلمميزات دى *
*انصحها تموت افضل لها*
**​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: خطيبتك هاتخونك  ازاااااااااى......*



artamisss قال:


> *
> فترة الخطوبة مثل حرب الاستنزاف التي تسبق الحرب الكبرى، أي في هذه الفترة تحدث مناوشات ومشاكسات بهدف كشف الطرف الآخر على حقيقته ومعرفة مواطن القوة والضعف فيه،*



*ههههههههههههه يا ساااااااااتر يا رب
 ليه التشاؤم ده بس
ميرسى كتير
 موضوع حلو يا artamisss
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: خطيبتك هاتخونك  ازاااااااااى......*

*اه يمعلم يعنى تعرف انها من الاخر

وخداك فادرة شوز يعنى 

احلى حاجة فى الموضوع اننا شفنا اسامى ناس كانت غايبة من سنين ​*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: خطيبتك هاتخونك  ازاااااااااى......*

منا رفعته يا جوجو علشان موضيعها تحفة وايام زمان بقى ​


----------

